# Ghosts



## Rexquisite (Jan 23, 2010)

Passing by your house yesterday, around sunset, I caught a glimpse of you moving slowly and ghostlike from room to room, not sadly just lost in thought, and I could almost hear the haunting melodies playing inside your head. I thought of knocking on your door but just then the wind picked up, a tree swayed outside your window. You paused and turned your head. Quickly you closed the curtains, but I could still see your ghostly silhouette peering through the window. I was not sure if you were looking at the swaying branches, the sunset, or me. Perhaps you were looking at me through the branches, a solitary figure walking in front of the sun.

We are all solitary, ghostlike wanderers, passing through the sunlight like shadows, lost in our own music, our own longing, forever moving from longing to longing, unaware of the watcher on the road who sees us in our private moments and thinks of knocking on our door but never does, because watchers know they cannot be more intimately inside our private world than they already are. Because at the slightest knock on the door, as soon as we realize we are not alone, we alter our behavior, we draw the curtains and timidly peer through the window at the soul on the other side. Elusive as ghosts, do we ever really let anyone in? 

Today, while I was in the cafeteria at work, looking at food, weighing my options, wishing I was somewhere else, my mind entered a favorite daydream, an old song played in my head and I began to move from daydream to daydream, moments from my past relived, replayed, longing for a lost lover, dreaming of what might have been, and suddenly out of the corner of my eye I saw you standing there looking at me. The music stopped, the curtains closed, and you walked away, knowing you had only seen a ghost.


----------



## anubis608 (Jan 24, 2010)

Quite an enjoyable piece Rex, wonderfully crafted.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 24, 2010)

I really enjoyed this, Rex! The ending was just the right tone, good job!


----------



## Rexquisite (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, Gumby.  
Thank you, Anubis.


----------

